# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 45 )



## ripjack13 (Nov 6, 2016)

*Do you subscribe to online courses? If so, What are they? Are there any you would like to, but have not yet?*





**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too...


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 6, 2016)

No , however, watching u tube vids of Andrew doing a CA finish was very helpful. 
Yes, how to make good whisky

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 6, 2016)

They teach you how to make fun of mike online ?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 6, 2016)

Tclem said:


> They teach you how to make fun of mike online ?



WHATTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!-No more wood headed to Misssisiisiipppi.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 6, 2016)

I follow a number of YouTube folks but a specific class, no not yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Nov 6, 2016)

Do you mean like those "earn your PhD on line" emails I keep getting?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 6, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> Yes, how to make good whisky



Now theres an online course worth taking

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Nov 6, 2016)

No, only you tube

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Nov 6, 2016)

Does this site count?
Otherwise no subscriptions, the web is just a convenience for me-- maybe where I go when I'm stuck or can't figure how to start/finish a project.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 6, 2016)

I didn't know there was such a thing...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 6, 2016)

No online courses, just you tube, lots of guys and gals I watch on you tube. I have learned quite a bit there actually. It's also just very entertaining for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Nov 7, 2016)

I've bought a couple of classes from Craftsy. In general they've been well done. I like them a little bit better than most youtube things because they're folks that are trying to teach something and not just show how they accomplished doing the thing.

They're really inexpensive, for the most part, and they always seem to have sales. They also offer some free classes so you can get a feel for how they work before laying down the greenbacks.

Not affiliated, no money making for me - I just think that they've been worth the investment for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------

